# Fireplace Stone Question



## Rafal (May 25, 2009)

Does weight of the stone ( ex."builders stone" ) have any impact on the house foundation? I'm considering to upgrade existing fireplace which is surrounded with drywall and I would not want to damage house foundations with 2.5 tons of stone that I would pile up in very small area.


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

I am pretty sure that is english, but I can not decipher what it means. Expand the question, please.


----------



## tkle (Apr 15, 2006)

Slab or raised foundation?


----------



## Rafal (May 25, 2009)

This is slab and house is fairly new (7yrs).


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

Sounds like your pushing the envelope. Do an exploratory dig to reveal the depth and spread of the footer as well as the hieght of the wall. Then make some calls.


----------



## 6stringmason (May 20, 2005)

You could also try to get a copy of your homes blue prints and take a look and see what the poured for footings.


----------



## tkle (Apr 15, 2006)

Chances are that your fireplace footing extends under your slab. You could try drilling in a few spots, see what's down there. I'd say you're good to go, but...


----------



## naptown CR (Feb 20, 2009)

Rafal said:


> Does weight of the stone ( ex."builders stone" ) have any impact on the house foundation? I'm considering to upgrade existing fireplace which is surrounded with drywall and I would not want to damage house foundations with 2.5 tons of stone that I would pile up in very small area.


Is this a cultured stone or the real thing?


----------



## Rafal (May 25, 2009)

I think I have monolithic slab with tension cables. I live in North Dallas area and due to clay this is most common method. If I remember slab itself was more then a foot thick with cross-sectional footings every 10-12 ft and 3+ ft deep.

As far stone type, this is real thing which is why I am asking if this is the way to go. The goal is to build something similar to these patters using dark oklahoma and cafe builders stone (10ft high and 7ft long)


----------



## tkle (Apr 15, 2006)

God that is ugly.


----------



## tkle (Apr 15, 2006)

Tension cables. That's why I said but. Once again it's probably fine, especially a foot thick, but...Don't know if I would suggest drilling as I said either. It's out of my scope.


----------



## lukachuki (Feb 11, 2005)

I don't know about ugly as much as lack of proportion....Talk about dominating a room!


----------



## tkle (Apr 15, 2006)

The first thing that stood out was the corners of the hearth on the lower picture. Then my eye moves up to the attempted arch above the box followed with a mantel made out of cap stone. The top finished up pretty nice yet seems plain in proportion with everything going on down below it. Both are out of proportion to the rooms.
Anyway it seems it's the large flat stones he's after. The top one with joints could be matched with a thin flag cutting the weight considerably. The bottom one looks fake.


----------



## insane (May 27, 2009)

I agree on hearth and mantel. Should have had a little more thaughtput into it.

Tim


----------

